# Introduction to the Forums: Last Year's Layout



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello all,

I grew up with model train layouts at Christmas time. Each year, the layout has gotten bigger. This past Christmas was actually the first time in four or five years I was able to actually do a layout larger than a standard 4x8 sheet of plywood, which doesn't leave much room for anything when working with O Scale.

The layouts that my dad and I build never take realism and scale into account. It is a hodgepodge of people, animals, cartoons, and whatever else we may come across along the way. I guess the best way to describe it is being like Toon Town from "Who Framed Roger Rabbit?" 

Anyways, photos:









































I actually am in the process of taking it down just now. I left it up in anticipation of my grandfather's Flying Yankee being finished and running again. When it did get running again, I had to change the S-curve in the front. For whatever reason, the Flying Yankee can negotiate O-27 left curves, but not O-27 right curves.

Aside from the Yankee, I also got his early 400E running again (no reverse, but still makes the "chugging" sound). I also have had the Nickel Plate Road set since I was 5. Still runs like a champ.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Will be interesting to see this year's layout.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes it will. The issue I always had with my dad's layouts as a kid was that they were very flat.

So, I've already ordered trestles, and if I have the room, I would like to incorporate my grandfather's 300 Hellgate bridge to use with the standard gauge 400E.

The big challenge will be fitting both O and standard gauge together. We'll see what happens.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very cool, it's great to have an excuse to spend time with the kids and/or grandkids doing stuff like this.

You don't need realism to have a good time with trains.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fun setup.

We'd love to see some pics of the standard gauge 400E when you get them running. A real classic loco!

TJ


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

I have pictures of it when I cleaned it up. I don't have any pictures of it running now, but when I took it in to the train shop to get running again, they were really impressed with its condition. They couldn't believe the drive wheels were original and intact. The train sat on a shelf in my grandparents' basement for decades. My mom doesn't remember ever seeing it run. So, it at least sat from 1960 to 2013.

How it looked from sitting for so long:









After cleaning it up:

















I also cleaned up the tender. I still have to clean up the two cars, one is the Coral Isle observation car, and I forget the second passenger car.

And here is the bridge:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice with the snow and stuff. :thumbsup:

You know that is a Hellgate bridge,:thumbsup: do you have a box for it?
That bridge is worth a bunch of bucks you know?


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep, the 300 Hellgate Bridge. Supposed to be able to fit one standard gauge or two O-gauge tracks. One guy offered me $700 for it once, and I turned him down. I never had it appraised, though.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't really see the shape it is in but it looks fairly good from what I see.
I do see them go for over that.

I would bet if you had the box in good shape, it would go for more then the bridge.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice layout, looks like fun! Your classic stuff looks to be in real good shape. I'm glad you've cleaned it up. Hope you get many years out of it!


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

big ed said:


> I can't really see the shape it is in but it looks fairly good from what I see.
> I do see them go for over that.
> 
> I would bet if you had the box in good shape, it would go for more then the bridge.


I bet it would, and if someone offered me that kind of coin for a box, well then you, good sir, have yourself a box.

But alas, that box has long since disappeared.

The bridge itself isn't in bad shape. It does have some surface rust. I have considered getting it refurbished since I don't plan on selling it, but rather plan on incorporating it into my layouts from year to year.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! That 400E is gorgeous! In FABULOUS condition for its age. WOW!!!

Thanks for the pics.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The 400E does look great, and it doesn't seem to have suffered for it's long sleep.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks, guys.

I'll get a video of it running this weekend. I want to re-wire the passenger cars before I run them, though. The wiring is exposed and brittle in some areas. Where can I find some replacement bulb sockets?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MuhThugga said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> I'll get a video of it running this weekend. I want to re-wire the passenger cars before I run them, though. The wiring is exposed and brittle in some areas. Where can I find some replacement bulb sockets?


You might want to install LED's?

A lot here use Jeff, here,

http://www.ttender.com/partslist.html

Call him up if you can't find a part you need, this is a parts list, click home his number is there somewhere.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What kind of sockets are you looking for.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Just regular bulb sockets for the passenger cars. I'm not near them right now, or else I could be more descriptive (about an hour and half away at the moment). 

I believe the two cars are Coral Isle and Liberty Bell observation cars.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The reason I ask, is I have a bunch of E10 screw base sockets I bought for a different project and it never happened, so if they'd work, the price would be right.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

As promised, a video of the 400E with chugging sound:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6aQiDfW3C0


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I hear the chugging, but what is the loud clicking sound?
Maybe it is because the room is empty?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a new locomotive! Very nice.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

MuhThugga said:


> As promised, a video of the 400E with chugging sound:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6aQiDfW3C0


LOVE THAT! What a wonderful piece of history, with a great family legacy. Thanks for sharing!

:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:

TJ


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

big ed said:


> I hear the chugging, but what is the loud clicking sound?
> Maybe it is because the room is empty?


The clicking is the "chugging." lol

It is much more prominent in person. The On/Off switch for the chugging sound still works. The clicking switches off with the switch, , so it is usually in the Off position.


----------

